# Tarantula safe products questions



## Kat Fenix (Mar 24, 2014)

sorry for the multiple questions lately, haha. I just want to make sure I'm not going to endanger my fuzzy spider babies.

I'm going to be following THIS tutorial for making backdrops for my T's. 
I'm just wondering if Mod Podge is safe for tarantulas and if LIQUITEX acrylics are safe. I'm going to be following the tutorial linked above, and then paint the grout with Liquitex Basics acrylic and then sealing it with Mod Podge. 
If I seal it with Mod Podge, does it matter what paints I use?
If not, what sort of paints/brands have you used? I really only want to use a few colors so I don't want to go buy a ton of kids paints and only use two colors.

I just want to double check that all of this is safe for Tarantula use so I don't accidentally kill my T's.

[edit]
I also REALLY want to do some glowing mushrooms effects since I am making the backdrops look like the Hollow from Gears of War 2. 

I would make them less bright than pictured, but do you guys think it is doable? 
Link here


----------



## Kstyles420 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have yet to complete my project. But I've attempted to do a something similar to this. I watched a few vid's by Lizardlandscapes on YouTube and got creative. The guy is pretty informational. Check it out if you have seen him yet.


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 1, 2014)

His videos are very good, but I didn't really see anything about a safe sealant. I saw aquarium silicon but I'm not sure how that would look painted over what I'm making.
I'm thinking about using mod podge but I'm really not sure if it's safe or not. It would be really awesome if someone would chime in with a sealant that they have used in the past :3


----------



## Kat Fenix (Apr 7, 2014)

Stillll looking for a safe sealant to use :/


----------



## trailblazin02 (Apr 8, 2014)

i do believe the mod podge stuff is animal safe once it cures. i was lookin into backgrounds for our bearded dragon and there a forum i was searching that used that as a sealer for the lizard backgrounds. you could try doing some reasearch on the bearded dragon forum about it being safe for animals


----------



## xTimx (Apr 8, 2014)

ok here is where i come in lol 

there's a product called polygem http://www.polygem.com/ 
its completely safe,  they use it in zoo's  and you can make and mold some pretty amazing backdrops.  this stuff is ace! and i highly recommend it.  people use this stuff for Dart Frog enclosures and DF's are WAY more sensitive than tarantulas are.   so you're good to go!


----------

